# got excited today........



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

was down by Forman and Oakes.....................

saw tons of birds, got me quite excited for this fall allready,

booked a "hunt" at McCollums in Bejou for April to get the dog and the 12 gauge some excercise


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

did you say you were up by Pembina? thats what i thought you said. :beer:


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

the text correction changed it, that is what I tried to type. Stupid spellcheck


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Neche.... :wink:


----------

